# Alloy Refurb Walsall Area?



## Georgia SH (Jul 25, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good place to get my alloys refurbished in the West Midlands? Preferably around the Walsall/Wolverhampton/Cannock area?

Need all 4 doing as the Fiesta LX I've just bought has been curbed pretty bad by the previous owner.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Try russ at Midlands car care.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Rimfurbish in West Bromwich can provide a factory quality finish.


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Georgia SH said:


> Can anyone recommend a good place to get my alloys refurbished in the West Midlands? Preferably around the Walsall/Wolverhampton/Cannock area?
> 
> Need all 4 doing as the Fiesta LX I've just bought has been curbed pretty bad by the previous owner.


Had mine done with Russ at Midlands Car Care, 100% recommend him.

https://www.facebook.com/MidlandsCarCare?fref=ts

15 months on and still perfect.


----------



## Finman (May 24, 2013)

I use 1st Class Alloys in Lichfield http://www.1stclassalloys.co.uk/ .

Did a set of wheel for my Forester, three years on still look great. Just had a set of MG ZR Hairpins done in orange for my Mini.

Rich


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Finman said:


> I use 1st Class Alloys in Lichfield http://www.1stclassalloys.co.uk/ .
> 
> Did a set of wheel for my Forester, three years on still look great. Just had a set of MG ZR Hairpins done in orange for my Mini.
> 
> Rich


Nah the guy who works / owns that place is a ******


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

http://www.jpalloys.co.uk/ - Cannock


----------



## .Griff. (Apr 24, 2015)

Danman said:


> Had mine done with Russ..............


How much does Russ charge out of interest? I keep meaning to pop down and see him about something else but it would be good to get an idea how much he charges for wheel refurbs.


----------



## Finman (May 24, 2013)

Mattwilko92 said:


> Nah the guy who works / owns that place is a.


Care to explain, all ways found him helpful.

Rich.


----------



## Mattwilko92 (Aug 4, 2008)

Finman said:


> Care to explain, all ways found him helpful.
> 
> Rich.


I popped in for a quote and he had the "i know everything and im the best in the game" attitude.

He also assumed i was going to give him the job.

On that basis i took my alloys elsewhere.


----------

